# Cutting up bowl blanks



## Gixxerjoe04 (Aug 9, 2015)

So I've got this chunk of wood, it's around 40" long and 12" wide. I have to cut it up and try to get at least 4 bowls for a guy. Trying to get bowls that don't have cracks, measured down the cracks on one side and they go more than 10" down. Was wondering what do you think the best way to get process this to get my blanks. Wasn't sure if splitting it with my chainsaw then cut the blanks out would be better than cutting it down first.


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 9, 2015)

I'd probably split it lengthwise first cutting through the deepest cracks with my saw and then cutting the rounds with a bandsaw.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MikeMD (Aug 9, 2015)

Joseph, by the math, this is what it looks like to me... If the log is 12" in diameter, the largest bowls you'll get out of it will also be 12" (but they'll show sapwood). If it is 40" long, you really need only 25" or so of the log. So, cut about 7" off of each end. Then cut the remaining piece in two 12" lengths. Then cut the 12" pieces down the middle to make two bowl blanks out of each of those 12" sections. That'll give you your 4 bowl blanks.

I agree with Colin's assessment of where to make the cut, but realize that (and you can tell from the pic) the log twists. So, no, I wouldn't split the log in two first because those cracks will follow the twist of the log.

I'm guessing that you'll end up (after roughing, drying, warping, and re-turning) with 10 1/2 - 11" bowls somewhere around 3" deep.

Hope that helps.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Aug 9, 2015)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Trying to get bowls that don't have cracks, measured down the cracks on one side and they go more than 10" down.


Do they go down the side 10" on one end or 10" on each end? Is one end fresh cut?
If the cracks go from each end you can get the four bowls but not 12" bowls, possibly 10" bowls which is still a nice size bowl.
My question may have sounded odd but you never know.

This may not be the best way but given there are cracks on each end.
My first approach would be to take a bench chisel and peel away the bark along the crack. Many times I have had the bark crack and start to peel but the wood underneath was perfectly good.
My second approach would be to cut about a 2" cookie from the end and inspect it again. If cracks are still there keep taking cookies an inch at the time. Only going by the pictures the cracks do not look too bad.

My next step would be to cross cut to the length I needed for a blank. I only have a saw with a 20"
chain so no way would I try to rip the entire 40" log through the pith.

Here is a video by Lyle Jamieson on laying out your cutting line starting at about minute two. You can use a ruler or I have a center ruler which makes it easier to read. Getting the grain balance normally gives you a much nicer looking finished item.





Here is pecan log with the pith way off center. The red pin head is 1" diameter and the log is about 7" across at that point.






When you do cut through the pith try to keep it as straight as possible.
Sometime you may be off just a little bit or you may be off by a high amount.
This results in you being a little pithed off or highly pithed off.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Aug 9, 2015)

Well I told the guy some of the bowls might have cracks since they go deep and nothing I can do except inlay something in their with epoxy hopefully. Both ends have cracks, it was cut a year or so ago I think and was sitting in his garage before I picked it up. Has some sentimental value so was wanting some thoughts before I cut it.


----------



## MikeMD (Aug 9, 2015)

Sorry, I misread who started the thread, and addressed the wrong person...it has been edited.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Aug 9, 2015)

So I cut it down, the cracks went almost through the whole thing. I got 3 good blanks out of it and 3 that Id assume would break apart, any thoughts on what to do with them? I wish I could turn a vase but don't have tools to go down that deep and not sure if roughing them out would be good. If I could find some glass inserts, could just turn the outside and drill a hole for them so the person could put flowers in them.


----------



## DKMD (Aug 9, 2015)

Definitely not bowls... You could do weed pots which are basically small vases with holes drilled for dry flowers.


----------



## MikeMD (Aug 9, 2015)

I'd be afraid to turn a bowl out of anything with cracks like that...and I turn lots of iffy stuff. IF, and it is a big IF you really NEED to turn bowls out of these, before even roughing them, you might be able to fill the cracks with colored epoxy or somehow cast them. But if the wood is wet at all (and I'm kinda assuming it isn't fully dry yet, it will just move (and probably crack) more...so the casting/epoxy wouldn't really do the trick. 

I'm afraid you might need to make blanks that are as big as possible without cracks, and turn what you can out of those (peppermills, pens, bottle stoppers, weed pots...wait, isn't redundant?...). Bowls just don't look like they are in the future for this wood.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Aug 9, 2015)

I got 3 blanks that will work, peppermill isn't a bad idea but haven't turned any of those before. Will see what the guy wants to do. The pith has a real soft core around it which sucks because I'm going to have to make the bowls shorter unless I knock it out and call it being creative. Talk about pushing my HF lathe to its limits haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 9, 2015)

Some wood isn't meant to be turned... Unfortunately, I think that's the kind you've gotten into.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MikeMD (Aug 10, 2015)

While I agree with the Doc, I believe you are turning this FOR this dude...because he wants stuff from it. So, you are kinda stuck with it. Let it dry. Then stabilize those punky areas with either a wood hardener or the way I do it...soaking it with poly. Know that you are kinda stuck with a poly finish that way, then... Looks good otherwise, though.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Aug 10, 2015)

If I were just roughing bowls out to make and sell down the road I would have tossed this log in the burn pile after cutting it up. But the guy planted the tree when his daughter was born and the tree died recently and wanted to give her something from it. So come hell or high water I'll get something made for him, will just be a little more difficult.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MikeMD (Aug 10, 2015)

Had a feeling you were caught somewhere in the middle of a story like that. Moral of the story? Don't plant trees...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 10, 2015)

Does he have another piece of the tree trunk like this one? You might be able to start over on a project other than bowls -- salt or pepper mills, pendant or brooch, pen, small vase or weed pot, lidded box ... anything small that won't have thin walls (unless glued to something that gives them strength, like the brass tubes in a pen barrel.)

Weed pot ... simply drill a hole for the neck, and bring a 60 degree live center cone into it, keeps everything nicely centered. The weight at the bottom helps keep it from tipping over.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Aug 10, 2015)

The only wood he has is what I have and is cut up. Could make a small box for like salt and pepper, just not sure how I'd go about turning that with wood that needs to dry still. He didn't sound interested in a pen, would look pretty bland but could make a slimline and like a pen holder.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 10, 2015)

You could still dye the wood for the pen. Make it his daughters favorite color. Think of it as enhancing....


----------



## Thomas Reynolds (Aug 12, 2015)

Mike Mills said:


> Do they go down the side 10" on one end or 10" on each end? Is one end fresh cut?
> If the cracks go from each end you can get the four bowls but not 12" bowls, possibly 10" bowls which is still a nice size bowl.
> My question may have sounded odd but you never know.
> 
> ...


thats the way i would do it ---good luck


----------



## David Hill (Aug 12, 2015)

A thought for if you want to use the one pictured above-- would be to do some creative cutting/carving. Just cut out the pith part and repeat the pattern along the edge. Does make for a lot more work, but you'll have a scalloped bowl---just a suggestion.
Have done that with a couple bowls that didn't want to cooperate, since they were out of the "norm" --they disappeared fast at the sale.


----------

